# I think I finally nailed a Red Brick pour on my Sage Oracle Touch using a Niche Zero grind...



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

I finally got my grind and dose dialled in for Red Brick from Squaremile with my Niche and Oracle Touch. It tasted great and looked like a decent pour but thought I'd check with the experts here!

21g in, 42g out in around 25s.

Niche grind set to 14.5.

From the look of the pour, what do we think? I'm tempted to maaaaybe go half a step finer with the grind, but tbh it was the best tasting Red Brick I've ever had and a million miles better than any RB I've had using the Oracle built in grinder/tamp.

/monthly_2022_01/Untitled.mp4.d2c6ab53a7ce3641ff0415f3b827f7fe.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment Untitled.mp4


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tastes good is good, pour looks fine, Try not to let the odd Visual cloud your judgement when tasting though .


----------

